# Air Lift load support reviews?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brian, Do you ahve a website link to your stuff? I might be interested once my boat is finished as my jeeps springs are less then new. Do you sell direct, or through distributors?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Toot Toot!

That's the sound of me tooting my own horn. In my truck. That now sits level thanks to the air-lift bags. 

Thanks for the PM Bryan!

-T


----------

